# Husqvarna forestry axe



## Karel (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi, 
Just got this little beauty 
Any experience?


----------



## Karel (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Karel (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Karel (Jun 29, 2019)

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes/traditional-multi-purpose-axe/596271301/


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## lead farmer (Jun 29, 2019)

Yep....nice axe by the way.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, liking good
I am replacing my plastic-handle pieces
Yesterday I applied linseed oil on the handle. Now I have to make it sharp - out of the box not perfect.
Picture of the oiling process, as I worked also on my Scythe wood maintenance ...


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 2, 2019)

Nothing matches the Swedish steels. The Swedes were the first to use electric furnaces in there steel founderies, they developed chrome moly steel. They made the best steels in the world at onetime.


----------



## newforest (Jul 3, 2019)

Did I just find best homesteading video maker in all nominations?



A friend of mine once told me to shop for axes based on how thin the edge is when it is sold to you. He told me this inside a "Big Box" hardware store as we looked at their options for sale, which were cheap, but just as he was explaining, tended to have cutting edges that were nearly perfect short squat triangles. "Gonna take a long time to sharpen that one," he told me.

Nevertheless I purchase those (hatchets, really), mostly for root-pruning bare-root tree seedlings --- because at $20 a pop or less, it doesn't hurt as much when some air-headed kid says "Oh, I'm not sure I put that back in the truck yesterday, sorry...."

So just daydreaming about the day when I can buy tools that I will be the only one using. Like this one. I will check out how thin it is, soon...


----------



## TXScout (Jul 13, 2019)

Mine holds an edge well. I am talking a razor sharp, shave hair off your arm, sharp. 

Mine came with three very distinct grind marks near the edge/bit. I wrapped sand paper around a wood block and sanded them out. 

The mask is not bad, but be careful of the rivets. They will chip your edge. I drilled mine out, cut a welt to fit, and then sewed the mask back together. 

All that being said, the quality was worth the work.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jul 22, 2019)

I have one, along with their hatchet. Very nice tools.


----------



## PepperTheDoggo (Aug 9, 2019)

I've been tempted to buy those in the past, but I had read some reviews (a couple of years ago) that claimed there was a bad batch that would break where the stamp mark is on the head. Generally, I just buy vintage stuff and work with that. But I would love a Husky hatchet...or HB...or Helko Werk...or an axe/hatchet in the Council Tools "Velvicut" lineup... One day.


----------



## PepperTheDoggo (Aug 9, 2019)

http://counciltool.com/velvicut-premium-axes/

I know it ain't right to do this to axe-lovers...


----------

